# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ερωτηση για σταθμο κολλησης

## jim.personal.technic

*WHS-40 Σταθμός κόλλησης 40W 200-450C*


ειμαι στην αναζητηση σταθμου κολλησης,
Εχω εναν μεγαλο σταθμο για μεγαλες επιφανειες...αλλα ψαχνω και εναν μικρο για τις λεπτομεριες...!!
SMD - βασεις φορτισης κτλπ.
αυτος που προανεφερα ειναι αξιοπιστος;
θα μπορέσω να κανω επαγγελματικά τη δουλειά μου;
ή ειναι μικρο σε watt?? 
Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας σχετικα.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## spiros full

καλημερα..για δες τον we 1010 αυτον εχω εγω εδω και 6 μηνες..με μετρια προς βαρια χρηση μεχρι τωρα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος .δες και τον hakko fx888d κι αυτος σταθερος και γρηγορος..τωρα για smd δεν ξερω αν τα δουλευεις πολυ θες αλλο μηχανημα..εγω παντως εχω κολησει αρκετα με τον weller με ψιλη μυτη και ολα τα σχετικα κοληση φλουξ κτλπ.

----------


## johnnyb

Μακριά από τη σειρά whs είναι απαράδεκτο για weller  την έχουν πατήσει πολλοί . Αν πας  για σταθμό weller  τουλάχιστον τη σειρά we όπως σωστά σου είπε ο σπύρος.

----------


## george Mp

> Μακριά από τη σειρά whs είναι απαράδεκτο για weller  την έχουν πατήσει πολλοί . Αν πας  για σταθμό weller  τουλάχιστον τη σειρά we όπως σωστά σου είπε ο σπύρος.


+1......

----------


## jim.personal.technic

Για βασεις φορτισης κτλπ κανει το we1010???




> καλημερα..για δες τον we 1010 αυτον εχω εγω εδω και 6 μηνες..με μετρια προς βαρια χρηση μεχρι τωρα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος .δες και τον hakko fx888d κι αυτος σταθερος και γρηγορος..τωρα για smd δεν ξερω αν τα δουλευεις πολυ θες αλλο μηχανημα..εγω παντως εχω κολησει αρκετα με τον weller με ψιλη μυτη και ολα τα σχετικα κοληση φλουξ κτλπ.

----------


## jim.personal.technic

εν τελη κατεληξα στο we 1010 ....πολυ καλο.!
Ειμαι ηδη ολυε υχαριστημενος.! 
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις κ που γλιτωσα την κοκκινη σειρα.!
Αξιζει τα λεφτα τ η μπλε σειρα

----------

mikemtb73 (10-03-21)

----------

